
Carl Vinson Strike Group Departs Singapore for Western Pacific - okket
http://www.cpf.navy.mil/news.aspx/130123
======
okket
A clear signal to DPRK / North Korea:

    
    
      U.S. Pacific Command ordered the Carl Vinson Strike Group
      north as a prudent measure to maintain readiness and
      presence in the Western Pacific. Third Fleet ships operate
      forward with a purpose: to safeguard U.S. interests in the
      Western Pacific. The number one threat in the region
      continues to be North Korea, due to its reckless,
      irresponsible, and destabilising program of missile tests
      and pursuit of a nuclear weapons capability.
    

[https://twitter.com/W7VOA/status/850875800924680193](https://twitter.com/W7VOA/status/850875800924680193)

